
All-New Kindle Oasis E-reader – 7“ - krzyk
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XD5YCKX/ref=fs_ods_fs_eink_cc
======
gnuarch
Kindle Oasis 6" is still the lightest (without case, that is). The now
available firmware 5.8.11 offers more font weights. Supposedly, also audio via
bluetooth will be available. [fixed typo]

